# 06 26 Rs



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, I did it...for 4 years now my DW and I have been "discussing" getting a camper. Looked first at pop-ups - she said they weren't too safe.

Finally found one for sale on this site - an 03 model located in FL. Timing didn't work out when seller went out of town and would not have been back in time for us to use on a vacation to DC during the Scout Jamboree -- DS was in attendance.

Found an 05 model at a local dealer, stupidly forgot to put down a deposit and when DW and I went on a Saturday to purchase, as the salesman was writing it up, another couple bought it. I gave the dealership 2 weeks to find me another for the same price and they couldn't (IMHO wouldn't)...so I searched the net and found one at Suncoast RV in Jacksonville (about 5 hour drive). Called the Suncoast dealer in Valdosta (about a 2 hour drive) and he could get it delivered. We negotiated a price to include the MaxxAir Vents and wheel chocks thrown in, I put down the deposit and just picked it up on Friday. Saturday I set it up in the driveway and today I installed a dedicated 30 Amp breaker so relatives can stay in it while they are visiting. (DW's grandmother has terminal cancer and is staying with us until she passes...thus the relatives visiting). No idea when we will use it as a family for vacationing, but I believe this is a better use of the TT while grandma is alive.

One challenge I had with Suncoast...they typically close at 6 on a Friday. Well, we didn't even start the PDI until 6:15. I had the checklist from NDJolly (btw, thanks it was great!) and set forth with the inspection. At 8:30, the salesman came out to see what was taking so long and how much longer we would be. I told him about 1/2 hour and he seemed kinda miffed. But, it was the F&I guy (btw, we already had financing lined up and a check with us for the balance) who tried to pull a fast one. His paper work with the costs was inaccurate...didn't reflect the deposit and the balance due was for the full amount







. I told him I would not sign the papers until it was a true reflection of the transaction. His comment: "Who is going to try to say you didn't pay the whole amount?" Well, after a little more than 18 yrs in the military, I have learned that what is on the paper is the truth regardless of what is said.







He finally relented and made the change when I continued to refuse to sign the papers. He went and added the deposit, but forgot to change the balance due to reflect the change. I took his pen, changed the balance due then signed. He was NOT happy. In fact, during the rest of the papers, I read each one as he verballized what was on it, crossed out items which said I have already received them, but was told they would be coming in the mail. Kinda put a sour ending on a great day. BTW, we finally left the dealership at 9:45 and then drove 2 1/2 hours home. Long day, but worth it.

Have a Blessed Day,
Alan


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats,
You went through alot, but its definately gonna be worth it. You will love the Outback. Sorry you had such a bad time during PDI, but you did right and you know it, so


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you got thru it and got things straightened out.

Enjoy your new out back

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RS
Just remember all the good times will out weight the any bad moments.
Have fun and enjoy

Don


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just took delivery today on my 2006 26RKS from Emerald Coast RV in Panama City, FL. Completely satisfied with the sale from start to finish. Davin, the salesman, and the PDI guy spent all the time I thought I needed to insure that I knew the basics. Davin threw in a couple nights stay at Emerald Coast RV Beach Resort in Panama City and is even going over with me tomorrow to assist and teach me on the first set up. Highly recommend Davin and this dealer.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to Outbackers sunny sunny sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Alan,

Welcome to Outbackers, and congratulations on the new Outback! action

It sounds like you have weathered the worst part of Outback ownership.
Now all you have to do is enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

alan action

welcome to the outbackers forum.
and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome!!!







I am sure that when we do get to start camping, DW and the kids will have a blast...me, I will sit back and enjoy some soccer with the kids, sipping a few suds, riding bike with the family, sipping a few suds, relaxing under the awning, sipping a few suds, meeting other Outbackers, sipping a few suds (I think you get the picture!!









I will continue to peruse this site for interesting mods and informative comments.

Thanks again

Alan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and way to go at the dealership. Thankfully my last two trailers have been easy buys, but glad you stuck to your guns.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats and thanks for sharing your buying experience. A little training guide for new buyers







You did great now go out and enjoy your Outback!
jan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AFCamper & ee4308,









Congrats on your new Outbacks! Enjoy!

Join the discussion often.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

AFCamper,

Welcome to Outbackers.com! action Enjoy!

BTW, we lived in North Macon for several years, nice country.

ee4308, Welcome to the team also! It's ever-growing.


----------

